# Inexpensive or free software to create Dfx files



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys , I do have an old program for my laser engraver that I used to create Vectors with called Laser cut 5.1 , or something similar.
Anyways , I’m not sure if it is compatible with Win10 , and for some reason I don’t remember being able to put radiuses on the corners of rectangles .

I want to design some metal parts for my gym equipment, and get them cut at our local metal distributor, as they have a cnc plasma cutter .
I’d like to make the Vectors myself and provide the Dfx for them in order to save money .
I tried aspire Vectric years ago , and seeing as I’m going to own a cnc wood router someday , maybe I should just buy it .
But was wondering about other options , recommendations .
Thanks in advance


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

DraftSight it's very similar to AutoCAD and has a free version. It saves files in the AC standard .dwg format however you can also save files in .dxf format. I use it to design most of my 2D files.
https://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight-cad-software/free-download/


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Rick, Vectric Cut2D would work for you if you are just going to be cutting stuff like flat plate.

I made a simple drawing reflecting 1/4 inch plate and cut a radius on one end. After saving the file, I exported it as a dxf. I know the software it isn't free, but it seems to work. And if you decide to upgrade later, you only pay the difference between the two programs. That is what I did when upgrading from Cut2d to VCarve Pro.

Good luck.

Well, shucks. This website won't allow me to upload a .dxf file. :frown: What's up with that? I will try to compress it and upload a zipr.

EDIT: Uploaded the zipped file for ya.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

There are a lot of free programs that will do what you want, but I will recommend either of these:
Inkscape https://inkscape.org/en/release/0.92.2/
Fusion 360 https://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/overview

Both will prove useful when you get your CNC, and neither will use up the budget you need to save up for it!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas guys 

I went to the steel supplier this afternoon and discussed this , and it turned out he uses a free program called E Machine Shop .
Looks quite easy to use from what he showed me . I’m grateful there’s free stuff in the internet like this.

Update ,when I googled e machine shop, I found a link which took me to a forum where they were not impressed with it , as it sounds like it’s not free . But the thread was from 2006 . Hopefully it’s changed since then . 
Guess I’ll find out when I install it


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike , I like Vectric products and used a trial version before . And as you mentioned , you can upgrade to a better version and the cost is less if you’ve already paid for a lower performing version


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

BalloonEngineer said:


> There are a lot of free programs that will do what you want, but I will recommend either of these:
> Inkscape https://inkscape.org/en/release/0.92.2/
> Fusion 360 https://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/overview
> 
> Both will prove useful when you get your CNC, and neither will use up the budget you need to save up for it!


Thanks. I downloaded Inkscape. I think I can find some good things to do with it. Already tested it a bit and watched a couple of videos.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm in the process of learning to use Inkscape and ran across a YouTube tutorial specifically for plasma cutters. After he vectorizes in Inkscape, and cleans up the image, he exports to a program called Sheetcam. Which, I'm guessing, is the program that controls his plasma cutters.
Here's the link to his tutorials.http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLw_ltZ6jt1eBG7CJ4au-giDnEtnSHUwwE&v=HCy5tFA4m1A


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Rain Man, I have been toying with a software called Easel Pro. There is a free version. It is easy to use, give it a try and see if you like. Cost wise it is not as expensive as the Vectric Software you mentioned. There are some others on the net you can download for free as a trial versions to see what you like. They all have some different features, some better than others. If you have not purchased a CNC yet, check to see what software comes with it. Right now there are several on the market that have free shipping. I think I read a post a while back of yours, that you were going to build your own CNC. I have looked into to that and have decided to up grade my small unit to a larger size. I am going to purchase a kit and build it. For the cost of the kit and my time to design my own, the time factor comes into play for me. so I am going to buy a kit. 

I hope this may be of some help to you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tagwatts said:


> Rain Man, I have been toying with a software called Easel Pro. There is a free version. It is easy to use, give it a try and see if you like. Cost wise it is not as expensive as the Vectric Software you mentioned. There are some others on the net you can download for free as a trial versions to see what you like. They all have some different features, some better than others. If you have not purchased a CNC yet, check to see what software comes with it. Right now there are several on the market that have free shipping. I think I read a post a while back of yours, that you were going to build your own CNC. I have looked into to that and have decided to up grade my small unit to a larger size. I am going to purchase a kit and build it. For the cost of the kit and my time to design my own, the time factor comes into play for me. so I am going to buy a kit.
> 
> I hope this may be of some help to you.


I have been going back and forth , and I’m going to buy the PRO4848 4' x 4' CNC Router Kit from cncrouterparts.com .

After doing much research and looking at all the multiple shipping costs involved with building a scratch built machine , I’m much better off buying one from them. 
And I haven’t heard anything but good things about that company . 
But for cost savings and future trouble shooting , I was going to build the electronics myself and go with a water cooled spindle .

As for software , I was thinking V carve Pro , but not certain . I would have to see what the advantages would be compared to some of the free software out there . 
It’s approx a thousand dollars Canadian, but I’ve spent a lot more and got a lot less.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Rainman your making a good choice going with CNC Router Parts. I bought a lot of parts and equipment to build my own cnc. After making slow progress for a couple of months; I thought to myself your to old to wait for this build to be complete! I ordered the CRP Pro4824 with complete electronics and VCarve Pro. The build went smoothly, with only 2 problems which Ahren and his staff quickly answered. I added a 2.2kW water cooled spindle. In hindsight my only regret was not ordering the Pro4848 and buying the CRP 2.2kW spindle package. I intend to buy the extra parts to upgrade to 4848.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MoHawk said:


> Rainman your making a good choice going with CNC Router Parts. I bought a lot of parts and equipment to build my own cnc. After making slow progress for a couple of months; I thought to myself your to old to wait for this build to be complete! I ordered the CRP Pro4824 with complete electronics and VCarve Pro. The build went smoothly, with only 2 problems which Ahren and his staff quickly answered. I added a 2.2kW water cooled spindle. In hindsight my only regret was not ordering the Pro4848 and buying the CRP 2.2kW spindle package. I intend to buy the extra parts to upgrade to 4848.


That’s a very nice looking setup you have there Bob . 

Yes the CNCrouterparts Pro version is a no brainer for me . I like the looks of the gantry also, as it looks pretty heavy duty compared to many other manufacturers .
I’m happy I didn’t jump on it earlier , as I would have had V-bearings . I believe the linear bearings are a welcome upgrade


----------

